# Newly Stocked 90 Gallon



## Roombo (Jul 5, 2008)

7 Yellow Labs, 1 male 
6 Acei, 1 male 
3 Red Empress, 1 male 
3 Kenyi, 1 male 
2 Upside Down Cats 

Plenty of hiding spaces. Hows the stock? Should I be concerned about the Kenyi? 

Thanks


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Though they can be very aggressive they should be fine as long as you have lots of caves at least 2 for each fish just keep an eye on them. Also africans are better being alittle overstocked to spread out aggression. Your stock seems fine .Sometimes with africans its a hit and miss sometimes they get along other times they dont I have a few they chase the odd fish but no real fighting. Hope this helps if you have any questions feel free to pm me Pat.


----------



## Roombo (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks Pat, I feel better now. I think the fact that they were just added and are only 1/2 inch and all others are 2-3 might help. I love my Red Empress, I don't want him picked on! Thanks again, Sean


----------

